# [Open, Full Queue] Turnip Prices are 614



## mojewels (May 19, 2020)

Hi, everyone!
Turnip prices are set at 614 on my island right now! I will be posting a Dodo Code on the turnip exchange website very shortly. Look for Mo from Willowater!
The shop is located in the top-left of the island. Travel up the middle along the path and to the left 

I will be having my friend Lily come and help collect payments. She is wearing a green hoodie and a gray knit cap!

Fee:
99k bells for unlimited trips! Please drop your payment upon arrival.

Please don't mind the mess on my island. I just unlocked the terraforming feature so i have items spread all over the place. Please do not steal anything <3 I am willing to negotiate a fair trade if somebody really wants something, though I don't really have much.

Feel free to shop at Nook's Cranny as well!



*EDIT: *wow this blew up! I am new to the turnip exchnage website so my apologies! My turnip exchange code is *9ab5f929*. Head to turnip.exchange and click "Join" followed by my code 

I've noticed many of you asking to pay after, that's fine! Whatever is easier for you guys!

I do want to warn everyone, the queue filled up very fast! It seems turnip.exchange goes by first come first serve, but I'm not completely sure! Its not the most efficient method, I agree. I appreciate everyone's patience <3 Thank you so much!

*UPDATE:* I had to _temporarily_ lock the queue on turnip.exchange. I will help the 48 people in the queue, but then I have to help my mom clean the house afterwards! I will reopen the queue once I am done cleaning and I will be sure to update this thread so you guys know! Thank you for understanding! -Mo, 4:51pm EST


----------



## chocosongee (May 19, 2020)

me pls! is it ok if I give you 99k afterwards? I need to fill my entire inventory with turnips


----------



## Amber~Eddy (May 19, 2020)

Interested! Can I come please


----------



## sadasiangirl (May 19, 2020)

I don’t have 99k bell now but once I sell my turnips I’ll have it and I can drop it. Making one trip only. Is that still fine?


----------



## Fye (May 19, 2020)

I'd love to come by when this opens 
(spent way too many bells moving the same house three times orz)


----------



## Moochie00 (May 19, 2020)

Can I come


----------



## Oldcatlady (May 19, 2020)

Id love to come by!


----------



## Pendar (May 19, 2020)

Would like to come if possible.


----------



## mojewels (May 19, 2020)

chocosongee said:


> me pls! is it ok if I give you 99k afterwards? I need to fill my entire inventory with turnips


yes! just pay once, 99k! unlimited trips  my queue is open on turnip.exchange

	Post automatically merged: May 19, 2020

My queue is open on turnip.exchange!  thanks everyone!


----------



## Kaey (May 19, 2020)

I'd like to come!


----------



## analytic (May 19, 2020)

would love to come by


----------



## thisistiff (May 19, 2020)

I’d also like to drop by if this is still available!


----------



## wendz_808 (May 19, 2020)

Hi very interested if I could visit! thank you!


----------



## anne17 (May 19, 2020)

I'd love to pop in! Happy to tip up front!


----------



## bonsai_jam (May 19, 2020)

I'd like to come by!


----------



## kookey (May 19, 2020)

I’m interested! I can pay after selling


----------



## sadasiangirl (May 19, 2020)

mojewels said:


> yes! just pay once, 99k! unlimited trips  my queue is open on turnip.exchange
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 19, 2020
> 
> My queue is open on turnip.exchange!  thanks everyone!


I can’t seem to find willowwater on the website :s


----------



## celesludenberg (May 19, 2020)

I’d like to stop by and tip after selling if that’s okay.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 19, 2020)

mojewels said:


> yes! just pay once, 99k! unlimited trips  my queue is open on turnip.exchange
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 19, 2020
> 
> My queue is open on turnip.exchange!  thanks everyone!



Could you post the turnip exchange link?


----------



## mojewels (May 19, 2020)

chocosongee said:


> me pls! is it ok if I give you 99k afterwards? I need to fill my entire inventory with turnips


yes thats fine! as long as the 99k is there eventually


----------



## CosplayKing (May 19, 2020)

I'd love to come and sell turnips! I can do a 99k tip for 4 runs upon arrival


----------



## PVoil (May 19, 2020)

Would like to join the queue but how?


----------



## Buttercup528 (May 19, 2020)

It hasn't come up on the site that I can see.


----------



## mojewels (May 19, 2020)

Buttercup528 said:


> It hasn't come up on the site that I can see.


my code is 9ab5f929 
sorry the website was empty when I joined and I just checked it again and now its full of people! Im sorry! So yes click "join" and enter my code 9ab5f929

	Post automatically merged: May 19, 2020



PVoil said:


> Would like to join the queue but how?


join and 9ab5f929 !!


----------



## Buttercup528 (May 19, 2020)

Ah, thank you!


----------



## iRaiin (May 19, 2020)

Thanks so much for posting! Does anyone know how multiple trips work on the Turnip Exchange? Do you have to re-join the queue if you wish to make multiple trips?


----------



## Kaey (May 19, 2020)

iRaiin said:


> Thanks so much for posting! Does anyone know how multiple trips work on the Turnip Exchange? Do you have to re-join the queue if you wish to make multiple trips?


depends on the host. if they say multiple trips allowed, you can come back without leaving queue. some will say re-join queue for multiple trips. if there's no mention I just assume it's only 1 trip or ask when at the island


----------



## mojewels (May 19, 2020)

mojewels said:


> Hi, everyone!
> Turnip prices are set at 614 on my island right now! I will be posting a Dodo Code on the turnip exchange website very shortly. Look for Mo from Willowater!
> 
> Fee:
> ...





iRaiin said:


> Thanks so much for posting! Does anyone know how multiple trips work on the Turnip Exchange? Do you have to re-join the queue if you wish to make multiple trips?


im not 100% sure but once you're up next in queue they give you the dodo code so i think you can write it down! i have it in case you forget!

	Post automatically merged: May 19, 2020



Kaey said:


> depends on the host. if they say multiple trips allowed, you can come back without leaving queue. some will say re-join queue for multiple trips. if there's no mention I just assume it's only 1 trip or ask when at the island


this sounds right! im brand new to this website and i believe i kept everything open!


----------



## iRaiin (May 19, 2020)

Ahh okay, so I remain in the queue until I complete my trips! Thank you so much! I'll do my best to be speedy!

	Post automatically merged: May 19, 2020

Whoops looks like your Island is full, it must be madness over there XD I'll just wait a few minutes until there's room for me to fly in ^_^


----------



## nyanicat (May 19, 2020)

please keep us updated whenever you unlock the que! thank you!


----------



## mojewels (May 19, 2020)

nyanicat said:


> please keep us updated whenever you unlock the que! thank you!


Will do!!!


----------



## Owlii (May 19, 2020)

Hi, been in the queue,  I was number six and something went wrong with the connection.

thank you so much anyway, but nvm, I managed to sell elsewhere.


----------



## celesludenberg (May 19, 2020)

I was number 3 in the queue and something went wrong, will I still be able to come by?


----------



## Buttercup528 (May 19, 2020)

Oh no! Queue seems to have closed.  I was #4 if you're keeping track.  Completely understand - you had huge demand! If you open back up I'd love to rejoin


----------



## Amber~Eddy (May 19, 2020)

Hey, i was on your island when queue closed. If you open it again, i would like yo come back


----------



## Fye (May 19, 2020)

I think the code expired? I was #9 but I understand if you can't open it again!


----------



## mojewels (May 19, 2020)

Hi everyone! 

Update as of 6:18pm EST: my game actually did crash! I'm not sure what went wrong, as I usually have a strong internet connection. I truly do apologize! I decided to take the time to finish my chores around the house, and the takeout I ordered arrived just as I finished, so I am sorry to keep everyone waiting!!!
I am writing everyones names down that were in queue so i recognize you guys upon arrival. Momentarily i am finishing trades with a select few people, but I will open a brand new queue with a brand new code once my trades are finished! thank you everyone for understanding! <3 -Mo


----------



## Thuongle2109 (May 19, 2020)

Hi, I would like to come once it is open again. Thank you!


----------



## PugLovex (May 19, 2020)

hello! if you are still doing this, i need to sell my turnips!


----------



## kookey (May 19, 2020)

mojewels said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Update as of 6:18pm EST: my game actually did crash! I'm not sure what went wrong, as I usually have a strong internet connection. I truly do apologize! I decided to take the time to finish my chores around the house, and the takeout I ordered arrived just as I finished, so I am sorry to keep everyone waiting!!!
> I am writing everyones names down that were in queue so i recognize you guys upon arrival. Momentarily i am finishing trades with a select few people, but I will open a brand new queue with a brand new code once my trades are finished! thank you everyone for understanding! <3 -Mo


Thank you! I believe I was #7 in the queue before it crashed. I appreciate you hosting


----------



## mojewels (May 19, 2020)

Thuongle2109 said:


> Hi, I would like to come once it is open again. Thank you!


I will be opening the gates shortly, just exchanging trades with a few people before hand! Thanks for understanding! <3 -Mo

	Post automatically merged: May 19, 2020



kookey said:


> Thank you! I believe I was #7 in the queue before it crashed. I appreciate you hosting





kookey said:


> Thank you! I believe I was #7 in the queue before it crashed. I appreciate you hosting


yes! I believe i saw you name in queue! I will be opening the gates shortly, just exchanging trades with a few people before hand! Thanks for understanding! <3 -Mo


----------



## Fye (May 19, 2020)

I'm about to go sell my turnips at another island so I don't need to come anymore, but thanks!


----------



## Buttercup528 (May 19, 2020)

I'm all set - someone else can take my spot


----------



## mojewels (May 19, 2020)

UPDATE
Good news everyone! The new queue on turnip exchange is open!

Head to turnip.exchange, click "join", and enter this code: *4d70d302 *

Again, I sincerely apologize for the game crashing earlier. I'm looking forward to seeing everyone 
Reminder that:

the shop is in the top-left corner of the island
I'd appreciate payment upon arrival. However, payment after seeling the turnips is fine too! I've noticed people stuff their pockets with turnips, drop one turnip, drop the payment, then pick their turnip back up, or they pay right after they sell. Both options are fine! I love and appreciate you guys <3 see you soon!  -Mo


	Post automatically merged: May 19, 2020



Buttercup528 said:


> I'm all set - someone else can take my spot


No problem hun! Thank you anyway! -Mo


----------



## yanatheangel (May 19, 2020)

i’m already in the queue on turnip exchange but do i need to message you for the dodo code? sorry i’ve never done this before


----------



## Punkyy (May 19, 2020)

mojewels said:


> Hi, everyone! Turnip prices are set at 614 on my island right now! I will be posting a Dodo Code on the turnip exchange website very shortly. Look for Mo from Willowater! The shop is located in the top-left of the island. Travel up the middle along the path and to the left  I will be having my friend Lily come and help collect payments. She is wearing a green hoodie and a gray knit cap! Fee: 99k bells for unlimited trips! Please drop your payment upon arrival. Please don't mind the mess on my island. I just unlocked the terraforming feature so i have items spread all over the place. Please do not steal anything B]wow this blew up! I am new to the turnip exchnage website so my apologies! My turnip exchange code is *9ab5f929*. Head to turnip.exchange and click "Join" followed by my code  I've noticed many of you asking to pay after, that's fine! Whatever is easier for you guys! I do want to warn everyone, the queue filled up very fast! It seems turnip.exchange goes by first come first serve, but I'm not completely sure! Its not the most efficient method, I agree. I appreciate everyone's patience B] I had to _temporarily_ lock the queue on turnip.exchange. I will help the 48 people in the queue, but then I have to help my mom clean the house afterwards! I will reopen the queue once I am done cleaning and I will be sure to update this thread so you guys know! Thank you for understanding! -Mo, 4:51pm EST





mojewels said:


> Hi, everyone! Turnip prices are set at 614 on my island right now! I will be posting a Dodo Code on the turnip exchange website very shortly. Look for Mo from Willowater! The shop is located in the top-left of the island. Travel up the middle along the path and to the left  I will be having my friend Lily come and help collect payments. She is wearing a green hoodie and a gray knit cap! Fee: 99k bells for unlimited trips! Please drop your payment upon arrival. Please don't mind the mess on my island. I just unlocked the terraforming feature so i have items spread all over the place. Please do not steal anything B]wow this blew up! I am new to the turnip exchnage website so my apologies! My turnip exchange code is *9ab5f929*. Head to turnip.exchange and click "Join" followed by my code  I've noticed many of you asking to pay after, that's fine! Whatever is easier for you guys! I do want to warn everyone, the queue filled up very fast! It seems turnip.exchange goes by first come first serve, but I'm not completely sure! Its not the most efficient method, I agree. I appreciate everyone's patience B] I had to _temporarily_ lock the queue on turnip.exchange. I will help the 48 people in the queue, but then I have to help my mom clean the house afterwards! I will reopen the queue once I am done cleaning and I will be sure to update this thread so you guys know! Thank you for understanding! -Mo, 4:51pm EST


----------



## mojewels (May 19, 2020)

yanatheangel said:


> i’m already in the queue on turnip exchange but do i need to message you for the dodo code? sorry i’ve never done this before


Its ok im new to it too! I think i understand how it works though! So, as long as you're in my queue, you will received my dodo code when you're next in line (it's whatever the host decides: they can make everyone get it immediately). I selected the option where two people get the code at the time, so I don't have my island filled with visitors, its hard to keep track of! But yes you will receive it!  Thank you! -Mo

	Post automatically merged: May 19, 2020

If there are people who still want to sell turnips by 8:30pm EST (34 minutes), ill have to make a new code. Im a dummy and didnt time travel back to this afternoon so the shop closes in 2 hours  but yes ill be sure to update with the new code after the old one expires! -Mo


----------



## Punkyy (May 19, 2020)

I did not mean to make that last post lol, but when are you closing the offer? I just want to make sure i dont buy turnips and wait in the queue only to find you stopped it aha :/ thank you for doing this btw


----------



## wilky (May 19, 2020)

Nvm


----------



## atlantisblue9 (May 19, 2020)

Could I make a trip? If your still open.


----------



## mojewels (May 19, 2020)

atlantisblue9 said:


> Could I make a trip? If your still open.


Im still open yes! CQ25P

	Post automatically merged: May 19, 2020



Punkyy said:


> I did not mean to make that last post lol, but when are you closing the offer? I just want to make sure i dont buy turnips and wait in the queue only to find you stopped it aha :/ thank you for doing this btw


Hi! Something went wrong with the exchange website so ill just post my dodo code! CQ25P! 

	Post automatically merged: May 19, 2020

Hi everyone! My gates are open now, code is CQ25P. It's currently 9:17pm and I only have two requests left. If there are more, reply to me and I will TT back and get a new code  otherwise gates are closing at 10pm. <3 Thank you to everyone who already came! It was so fun meeting all of you! -Mo


----------



## atlantisblue9 (May 19, 2020)

Thank you. On my way.


----------



## sreffejs (May 19, 2020)

are you still open!


----------



## mojewels (May 19, 2020)

sreffejs said:


> are you still open!


yes! come on by! CQ25P


----------



## Lil Vick (May 19, 2020)

Can I also?


----------



## mojewels (May 19, 2020)

Lil Vick said:


> Can I also?


yes! CQ25P  gates close in 10 minutes but i can always TT back if you guys need more time!


----------



## PugLovex (May 19, 2020)

may i come?


----------



## mojewels (May 19, 2020)

sure! CQ25P Gates close in 10 minutes but I can TT back to this afternoon if you wanted to wait for me to do that?


----------



## PugLovex (May 19, 2020)

mojewels said:


> sure! CQ25P Gates close in 10 minutes but I can TT back to this afternoon if you wanted to wait for me to do that?


it’s okay! i’m coming now


----------



## Olimar (May 19, 2020)

Can I squeeze in a visit quick?


----------



## mojewels (May 19, 2020)

Olimar said:


> Can I squeeze in a visit quick?



i might need to time travel! is that ok??


----------



## Olimar (May 19, 2020)

yeah!


----------



## mojewels (May 19, 2020)

Olimar said:


> yeah!


Awesome! I'll dm the code to you


----------



## Lil Vick (May 19, 2020)

Oof sorry didn't see the fee. I was tryna get in and out for everyone else Mo, but by all means I can stop by again and leave you some bells.


----------



## mojewels (May 19, 2020)

Lil Vick said:


> Oof sorry didn't see the fee. I was tryna get in and out for everyone else Mo, but by all means I can stop by again and leave you some bells.


no worries! It's okay  You can keep it!


----------



## Lil Vick (May 19, 2020)

Dang but now I feel bad. I appreciate it.


----------



## mojewels (May 19, 2020)

Lil Vick said:


> Dang but now I feel bad. I appreciate it.


Don't be! It happens! Im like four pages deep into this thread lol lots of people forgot too i dont mind


----------



## skylerxo (May 19, 2020)

do you have time for 1 more? If not, that's okay!!


----------



## mojewels (May 19, 2020)

skylerxo said:


> do you have time for 1 more? If not, that's okay!!


yes! I'll dm the code!


----------



## skylerxo (May 19, 2020)

thank you so much!!


----------

